# Lucas' pictures



## LucasNorth (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a terrible camera so please bare with me as I will try to post only half decent pictures of my humble collection
G. pulchripes female


B. albiceps (probably female)


A. avicularia female


P. pederseni sling (old picture, it has since passed away)


One more of my big girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucasNorth (Oct 27, 2011)

Holothele Sp. colombia, weird i though it was just a hole in a jar.. guess a tarantula live in there


----------



## Tarantula_Tamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice albiceps, I love those guys, they eat like tanks!

and DAYUM, hefty little Avic. avic. you've got there.


----------



## LucasNorth (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks the albiceps is gorgeous shes in pre-molt at the moment.
My camera cant do any justice but post-molt i should be able to get some pictures.

A. versicolor


C. cyaneopubescens sling, Thanks Hobo :3 does have a little gimped foot but I am sure it'll heal


New enclosure for my H. incei female, live potted just letting everything settle (never done a live plant tank before)
Thanks for the idea Mack, I copied your presentation :3


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope it does well. If your baby rubber plant doesn't pull through (sometimes they do wonders in a tank and other times they just rot out in vivariums such as these) you can always try a strand of pothos. There are several variants so you are not just stuck with basic variegated (like the baby rubber plant you have right now).


----------



## LucasNorth (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, yah im gonna see how it does for about 2 weeks seeing as its my first, just adding detritivores and some carrot shreddings until some populations can establish (got some millipedes, sowbugs, small spiral snails, and springtails) I'm gonna get some gardening help from my grandma she has had plant terrariums for a long time and keeps anoles in some. Ill keep you updated and I plan on making a desert type enclosure for my G. pulchripes as soon as i find a decent enclosure.


----------



## LucasNorth (Oct 27, 2011)

Shes a little shy


Om nom


----------



## Hobo (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice shots.

Sorry about the GBB, but yeah it should straighten out by next molt. If it doesn't, let me know and I'll trade you one of my non-bent-leg models!


----------



## LucasNorth (Oct 29, 2011)

Its just the foot that is a little to the side. As long as it doesnt lead to complications it gives personality ,
I named it mojo (unisex)


----------



## LucasNorth (Oct 29, 2011)

B. albiceps


thirsty


versi sling


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 1, 2011)

B. albiceps


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 3, 2011)

Holothele incei seems to be getting comfy in her new home


Holothele Sp. colombia has the weirdest things in its cage


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 10, 2011)

New child Hugs and appy!


----------



## Crysta (Nov 11, 2011)

So cute Lucas! 
I will be travelling to get one soon muahaha

Where do you get your fake shark face?


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 11, 2011)

Had it since I was like 6 so couldnt tell you, wish i had one for each enclosure though...
Yah surpRisingly they had P. lugardis, P murinus, E pachypus, I have been there before when they had H. lividium 
as well as H. macs :O all about 2"-3"


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 21, 2011)

My GBB sling, hopefully leg will get better (still "kicks" hairs)


H incei home, any suggestions for making it look more natural? (types of plants and the lot)


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo (Nov 21, 2011)

LucasNorth said:


> My GBB sling, hopefully leg will get better (still "kicks" hairs)
> View attachment 96029


It's not that easy, being green.


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 23, 2011)

Hobo said:


> It's not that easy, being green.


Real talk.
I dont know if it is obvious but that G. pulchripes has a cricket riding on top of it :S was on her for about an hour (she was actively looking for it)


----------



## LucasNorth (Dec 5, 2011)

Whenever I walk into room... Don't.. move... a muscle...


M/F? any guess'?


Like the contrast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucasNorth (Feb 11, 2012)

Not so great A. versi


P. Subfusca "highland"





P. murinus


----------



## LucasNorth (Feb 18, 2012)

Holothele sp. colombia


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 18, 2012)

LucasNorth said:


> Thanks the albiceps is gorgeous shes in pre-molt at the moment.
> My camera cant do any justice but post-molt i should be able to get some pictures.
> 
> A. versicolor
> ...


Hey, I was just wondering about that live plant enclosure. There doesn't seem to be any ventilation. I have seen plant only terrariums like this. Would it be safe? Would the live plants create an oxygenated ecosystem safe for a tarantula? Thanks! I've never heard  of this before. Thanks!


----------



## LucasNorth (Feb 22, 2012)

P. subfusca "highland"


----------



## LucasNorth (Feb 22, 2012)

H. incei


GBB


P. rufilata


----------



## LucasNorth (Feb 22, 2012)

G. pulchripes


----------



## LucasNorth (Feb 22, 2012)

H. sp. colombia




A. versicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LucasNorth (Aug 26, 2012)

Some new pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucasNorth (Aug 26, 2012)

Any ideas on species of this cutie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice pictures in this thread and you seem to have a hand for catching them in hilarious situations


----------



## LucasNorth (Aug 28, 2012)

some communal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucasNorth (Sep 18, 2012)

Some attempted mating


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 18, 2012)

How's the communal going? Any dead T's so far?


----------



## LucasNorth (Sep 19, 2012)

If they are killing each other, they are cleaning up 
They have been mating often, usually once a week all 4-5 of the MM will emerge and begin mating everything in sight(I have seen 3 mating pairs within inches of each other all do the deed).  Didn't want to disturb them in the act but here are some shots right after these 2 mated. (she looks already gravid too me)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 19, 2012)

LucasNorth said:


> If they are killing each other, they are cleaning up
> They have been mating often, usually once a week all 4-5 of the MM will emerge and begin mating everything in sight(I have seen 3 mating pairs within inches of each other all do the deed).  Didn't want to disturb them in the act but here are some shots right after these 2 mated. (she looks already gravid too me)


Nice - you'll probably have your hands full with spiderlings. That is, if you take the sacs out, I wouldn't leave them in there, but then I don't know if the other adults would prey on the little guys - I guess so however.


----------



## LucasNorth (Sep 19, 2012)

Problem is, I dont know when to pull the sacs, most of these females are impossible to see 99% of the time and they have a very complex tunnel network.  That being said I have 2 females which I removed from the enclosure who are both gravid in 2 separate containers.  I have another female (shown in the above pictures), who is not from the communal set up and I have bred her. So hopefully 3 egg sacs that will be easy access.  The rest (I estimate 6-8 gravid females remain within the communal) I will let these babies fend for themselves, but probably add more food per week.  Probably will add a few new layers of bark and wood for more surface area.


Here's a comparison of Holothele sp. colombia and Holothele incei at approximately the same size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I can only imagine how hard it'll be for those little ones to survive. But, I'm assuming it is actually quite close to natural conditions in that regard maybe. Hoping the best for those offspring


----------



## LucasNorth (Sep 30, 2012)

Walked in on these two last night, they were going at it for about an hour and didn't seem to mind me. This is within my communal
	

		
			
		

		
	






EDIT: Anyone notice that scar on her abdomen? I've seen a few females with them, maybe from fighting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucasNorth (Sep 9, 2013)

GBB


C. fasciatum


Some communal pics of my H. incei


----------



## LucasNorth (Sep 9, 2013)

Momma feeding them right


----------



## LucasNorth (Jan 25, 2014)

beeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stimpack (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice nice NICE!


----------

